# installing EDGE CTS Insight



## TxbimmerD (Jan 8, 2014)

digital gauge pod that plugs into obd port and has extendable ranges and accessoires to support the egr dpf recirculation boost exhaust temp. you can find more out on the edge webpage ill post the link to what i purchased.

http://www.edgeproducts.com/product...+(Fits+1996+and+Newer+OBDII-Enabled+Vehicles)

if anyone wants pics let me know. all i have currently is the screen. the boost and egr and dpf should b n this week will install asap


----------



## CO335d (Mar 17, 2016)

I know this is old, but did you ever get around to installing this?


----------



## TxbimmerD (Jan 8, 2014)

Yes I did I'm running a combo of the 12volt system and the obd2 port

Sent from my HTC One A9 using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## rbreding (Sep 6, 2016)

Pics Pics Pics !!!


----------



## TxbimmerD (Jan 8, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One A9 using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## TxbimmerD (Jan 8, 2014)

Will post more soon

Sent from my HTC One A9 using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## TxbimmerD (Jan 8, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One A9 using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Hypermile (May 8, 2017)

Do you need an external probe to see EGT?


----------



## TxbimmerD (Jan 8, 2014)

Hypermile said:


> Do you need an external probe to see EGT?


Yes If I could do it all again I'd get the icarly obii WiFi adapter and do analog boost and egt gauges

Sent from my HTC One A9 using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Hypermile (May 8, 2017)

Yes, you need an external probe to monitor EGT? Even if the car's ECU/DME monitors EGT?


----------



## TxbimmerD (Jan 8, 2014)

Yes the car does but I dunno. Maybe an updated gs monitor will support those functions. For whatever reason edge doesn't support all of the necessary monitors.

Sent from my HTC One A9 using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## TxbimmerD (Jan 8, 2014)

Of u haven't looked into the icarly WiFi thing u should. It's really neat and u can change some cool.functions of ur car

Sent from my HTC One A9 using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Hypermile (May 8, 2017)

I think I found a great solution I will post more info shortly. 

Although the Carly with the Wi-Fi.... is good but it still has to be used with a phone and it's not very permanent so to speak.

I am all about OEM+


----------



## TxbimmerD (Jan 8, 2014)

Yea I mainly monitor egts boost coolant temp battery volt on my CTS monitor

Sent from my HTC One A9 using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Hypermile (May 8, 2017)

TxbimmerD said:


> Yea I mainly monitor egts boost coolant temp battery volt on my CTS monitor
> 
> Sent from my HTC One A9 using Bimmerfest mobile app


 Those are the exact parameters I want to monitor as well.

I'm glad I found someone who is as enthusiastic as me, about monitoring their car other than the gauges in their car.

Is it just me or are BMW enthusiast not inclined to monitor search parameters? I've been searching high and low for a proper standalone permanent solution to no avail.

Scangauge II, doesn't even support BMW, obviously there's not enough demand from the owners&#8230;


----------



## Hypermile (May 8, 2017)

I just ordered a PLX 2016 DM-200 OBDII Gauge. It has been used on BMWs. Finally a solid solution for the bimmer! Not as OEM+ as PF03 on my NMS Passat TDI. But definitely better than a Wifi OBD2 dongle and phone setup. The only downside I found from searching is radio interference, when listening to the radio in the car. No issues for me, as I listen to Spotify from my phone or XM.

PLX 2016 DM-200: https://youtu.be/_qjH1aYXMVs

PF03 for VWAG cars: https://youtu.be/QpWMsgGVnds


----------

